# 3 questions from a SP beginner



## DaveM (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,

I've never made it before, but will definitely be starting a batch the next time I have a slurry available...hopefully within a month. I have 3 questions about making the SP:

1. It says in the ingredient list that you need 3 bottles of the lemon juice. In the directions, in the first step it says that you'll need 14 tsp of lemon juice to make the invert sugar, then to add 2 bottles when you make up the rest of your primary...finally adding a third bottle much later in the process. Is the 14 tsp of lemon juice in addition to the three bottles, or is the 14 tsp a part of the first 2 bottles that you add? Does my question make any sense? haha

2. I will be using the slurry from a red wine kit to start my batch of SP. (I don't drink white at all, and haven't gotten into any fruit wines) Does it matter if there have been any oak shavings, chips or cubes in that slurry? If there are oak cubes in it, would you recommend rinsing the cubes off and taking them out, or just throwing them in the SP primary along with the rest of the slurry?

3. I haven't yet marked 5.5 gallons on my primary I will be using for the SP. Does it need to be exactly 5.5 gallons, or should I guesstimate, and then just keep adding enough water to bring the SG up to 1.07?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dave, The first 14 tsp is from from the first two bottles.

If you have a good slurry the oak won't make a differnce. It may v=even impart a nice flavor. In your primary just keep your temps right and stir O2 into it at least twice a day.


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree with what was posted. You don't have to be exact with ur gallons but keep in mind u will have more lees than normal with these


----------



## DaveM (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for your help everyone.

One more question, just to make sure...

You're supposed to add 16 cups of sugar on the first day, then 6 cups of sugar once it has cleared...but the ingredient list just says 16 cups of sugar. Is that an error in the ingredient list, or an error in the number of cups of sugar to add on the first day?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 5, 2011)

The 16 cups goes in on the first day. The 6 cups added later are additional and are to sweeten once it's done. Some people add more or less to sweeten to their individual tastes.


----------



## DaveM (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks, Lon! (Your Royal Skeeternes) 

I'm about to start my first batch of this on Sunday...and I'm pretty pumped. I'll add the slurry from my Vineco Kenridge LE Mourvedre on Monday or Tuesday and hopefully have some action shortly thereafter!


----------

